
Asteroids Are Stronger, Harder to Destroy Than Previously Thought - sohkamyung
https://releases.jhu.edu/2019/03/04/breaking-up-is-hard-to-do-asteroids-are-stronger-harder-to-destroy-than-previously-thought/
======
bigiain
I now feel a vague compulsion to reimplement the 1979 Atari arcade game
Asteroids, with game mechanics that have much much harder to smash
asteroids...

Pew pew! Pew pew pew pew pew pew _ damn_ pewpewpewpew _die_

